# Un instinto maternal que le/la lleva a... - leísmo



## ivanovic77

Siempre tengo dudas con este tipo de frases. ¿Sería correcto decir: "Un instinto maternal que *le* lleva a..."?

¿O hay que decir siempre "Un instinto maternal que *la* lleva a..."?

Obviamente, la frase se referiría al instinto maternal de una mujer en particular.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Blackr

bueno pues lo que podria decir es que cuando usas "le" te estas refiriendo a Usted. y cuando usas "la" te refieres a ella, le dices -tú- (mas informal que "le"). yo pienso que las 2 frases estan bien dichas, depende de ti expresarlo mas formal o informal


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*2.* Con el sentido de ‘inducir [a alguien] a que crea o haga algo’, como otros verbos de influencia (→ leísmo, 4b), se construye con un complemento directo de persona y un complemento con _a: «Realizó diversas investigaciones _[...]_ que lo llevaron a hacer importantes descubrimientos»_ (Guzmán _País_ [Arg. 1999]).


----------



## wamcon

Le es siempre complemento indirecto
Lo/la es siempre complemento directo.
Si hay dudas de cual es la función habría que poner la frase en pasiva y si el complemento que dudamos se convierte en sujeto significa que es DIRECTO y si no pues es otro tipo de complemento.
En este caso la frase en ausencia de pronombres es: 
"El instinto maternal lleva a una mujer a hacer..." 
En pasiva:
"Una mujer es llevada por el instinto maternal a hacer..."
Es coherente luego se trata de un complemento directo, luego la frase correcta es:
"Un instinto maternal que *la* lleva a..."
Poner "le" sería un leísmo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

wamcon said:


> Le es siempre complemento indirecto
> Lo/la es siempre complemento directo.


No siempre. Es admisible utilizar LE como complemento directo masculino de persona. _<<Nunca le vi alegre>>._


wamcon said:


> Si hay dudas de cuál es la función (...)


Hay que tener cuidado con la prueba de pasar a pasiva. Existen excepciones. 
_Se les vio merodeando por la zona_._ 
Que Dios LE proteja.
_
Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## wamcon

Según la real academia de la lengua española:


> *leísmo**.*
> 
> 
> 
> *1. *m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_ de _él_ en el *acusativo* masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
> 
> *2. *m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_ para el *acusativo* masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.


Cuando hablamos de acusativo nos referimos al complemento indirecto.
Si bien es cierto que en algunas páginas Web como la del museo de los horrores del instituto cervantes (No me dejan poner el LINK, por novato)
advierte que:


> Hemos de tener en cuenta que en Madrid y otras zonas del centro peninsular los errores en el uso de los pronombres átonos son muy frecuentes, y que de ahí han pasado también a ser frecuentes en muchos de nuestros medios de comunicación.





> El uso generalizado del uso de *le* como complemento directo cuando se refiere a un nombre masculino ha terminado por ser admitido por la Real Academia Española, y el uso ha venido a matizar un tanto la norma anterior.


 
Si he de ser sincero, yo como vivo en Madrid me suenan bien los leísmos que has puesto en tus ejemplos Pedro, pero soy consciente que siguen siendo leísmos aunque estén admitidos, y entiendo que en algunos países de sudamérica les suene mal por que usan la forma correcta.


----------



## wamcon

Perdón. Errata
Cuando puse:
"Cuando hablamos de acusativo nos referimos al complemento indirecto"
quise decir:
"Cuando hablamos de acusativo nos referimos al complemento *directo*"


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Saludos:

Todos mis ejemplos los he sacado del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

Pedro.


----------



## ampurdan

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No siempre. Es admisible utilizar LE como complemento directo masculino de persona. _<<Nunca le vi alegre>>. _


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Además, es admisible el leísmo de cortesía y el usado con las oraciones impersonales con "se".




Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hay que tener cuidado con la prueba de pasar a pasiva. Existen excepciones.
> _Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.
> _Que Dios LE proteja._


 
Bueno, en estos casos la prueba sigue siendo válida para encontrar el complemento directo, solo que este está en la forma de "le" y "les" y no de "lo".

Entiendo que la cita que ha hecho Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo es correcta y nos remite a la entrada 4.b de la voz "leísmo" del DPD, que habla de los verbos de influencia, que se construyen con la siguiente estructura:

"verbo de influencia + complemento de persona (directo/indirecto) + verbo subordinado, en infinitivo o precedido de que o un nombre de acción"

Le ordené ejecutar la sentencia.
Le ordené que ejecutara la sentencia.
Le ordené la ejecución de la sentencia.

A partir de aquí, distingue tres tipos de verbos de influencia, con distinto régimen:

1) Los verbos: _permitir, prohibir, proponer, impedir, mandar _y _ordenar_.

El complemento es indirecto y, por tanto, siempre será "le". Lo contrario sería cometer "loísmo", que siempre es una incorrección.

2) Verbos de influencia que llevan, además, un complemento de régimen, esto es, que introducen el complemento mediante una preposición. Por ejemplo: _obligar A, invitar A, convencer DE, incitar A, animar A, forzar A, autorizar A, _etc.

El complemento es directo y, por tanto, será "lo", salvo en casos de leísmo permitido (persona, singular masculino, leísmo de cortesía, impersonal con "se"), que chocará fuera de la zona donde este es habitual.

3) Los verbos _hacer _y _dejar _cuando significan "obligar" y "permitir" respectivamente.

Tienden a construirse con complemento directo si el verbo subordinado es intransitivo: "La hizo bailar".

Tienden a construirse con complemento indirecto si el verbo subordinado es transitivo: "Le dejó tomar poco de vino".

Por lo tanto, "llevar a" encuadra en la estructura número "2" y, por tanto, toma "complemento directo". El uso de "le", por tanto, será un leísmo permitido según los casos (persona, singular masculino, leísmo de cortesía, impersonal con "se").


----------



## falbala84

Yo diría, sin duda, "la lleva", porque el leísmo de cortesía se emplea con el masculino, pero con el femenino chirría bastante (aunque yo si fuera masculino diría igualmente "lo").


----------



## ampurdan

falbala84 said:


> porque el leísmo de cortesía se emplea con el masculino


 
No, el leísmo de cortesía se emplea con ambos sexos por igual. Si uno se está dirigiendo a una mujer de usted, sí puede decir "Esto le llevará a hacer...". El otro leísmo permitido sí que está limitado a persona, masculina, singular. Por lo tanto, si nos estamos refiriendo en tercera persona a una mujer, lo correcto es decir: "Esto la lleva a hacer...".

Corrección, según el DPD: "Aunque el «leísmo de cortesía» no está tan generalizado cuando el interlocutor es femenino, debe considerarse aceptable, especialmente en fórmulas fijas de saludo o despedida del tipo _Le saluda atentamente _y similares".


----------



## falbala84

Cierto, me he confundido, el leísmo permitido que no es el de cortesía, que es el caso que plantea ivanovic, se emplea con masculino.


----------



## mark24609

Hay una excepción.  Como los otros han dicho le se usa como complemento indirecto.  Pero yo siempre oía le cuando se refería a un hombre y como complemento directo en como yo le veo en vez de yo lo veo.  Yo escribí a la Academia Real de España porque lo dicen así y me dijeron que cuando se refiere a un hombre es aceptable usar le en vez de lo.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

ampurdan said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Además, es admisible el leísmo de cortesía y el usado con las oraciones impersonales con "se".
> 
> Bueno, en estos casos la prueba sigue siendo válida para encontrar el complemento directo, solo que este está en la forma de "le" y "les" y no de "lo".
> 
> Entiendo que la cita que ha hecho Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo es correcta y nos remite a la entrada 4.b de la voz "leísmo" del DPD, que habla de los verbos de influencia, (...) Por lo tanto, "llevar a" encuadra en la estructura número "2" y, por tanto, toma "complemento directo". El uso de "le", por tanto, será un leísmo permitido según los casos (persona, singular masculino, leísmo de cortesía, impersonal con "se").


Sí, exactamente. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo para explicarlo.


----------



## Aleko

Dejando de lado toda la discusión basada en los regionalismos de unos y otros, la cosa es bastante sencilla. Como decía *wamcon*: "_Un instinto maternal que *la* lleva a..._", es lo correcto.

El uso de *le* en esa frase sería un _*leísmo*_. A quien viva en un entorno leísta, seguramente le ha de sonar "normal", pero en realidad, está mal (gramaticalmente hablando). Y el que la RAE lo terminara "admitiendo" (o más bien, "tolerando") dentro de determinados contextos sólo porque es de uso difundido en varias zonas de España no cambia eso (es más bien la admisión de una derrota _lingüístico-gramatical_); "admitido" no quiere decir "correcto".

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

No es que lo terminara admitiendo, es que al principio (1796) la RAE dictaminó que el pronombre átono debería usarse para el acusativo masculino con exclusión de "lo", para luego cambiar en medio siglo radicalmente su postura y decir en 1854 que se "aceptaba" el leísmo para el pronombre masculino singular.

Yo realmente no lo veo como una derrota lingüístico-gramatical, en la zona de Castilla y León parece ser que pervive un sistema que no distingue el caso y que utiliza "le" para masculino, "la" para femenino y "lo" para objetos inanimados o incontables. Tiene también su lógica y abandona definitivamente el sistema de casos que solo queda como un reducto en el uso de los pronombres (y que conste que yo no hablo así), aunque ni siquiera esté aceptado.

¿Qué hay de derrota lingüística en aceptar que un complemento directo pueda ser representado por un "le" en determinados casos, especialmente cuando en mayor o menor medida gran parte del dominio lingüístico lo hace en alguna instancia? Hay más lenguas en las que los pronombres de objeto directos e indirectos tienen la misma forma y solo varían dependiendo del género.

La norma del voseo es más vacilante en el dominio lingüístico y sin embargo se ha aceptado en su variedad rioplatense.


----------



## ryba

Siempre me pareció insólito eso de no saber distinguir [un nativo] entre el acusativo y el dativo en su propia lengua. 



Aleko said:


> Y el que la RAE lo terminara "admitiendo" (o más bien, "tolerando") dentro de determinados contextos sólo porque es de uso difundido en varias zonas de España no cambia eso (es más bien la admisión de una derrota _lingüístico-gramatical_); "admitido" no quiere decir "correcto".


Eso es lo que queremos opinamar los que nunca cometemos leísmo.

La RAE parte de un enfoque relativamente simple.

_"Habla bien quien habla como yo."



_Ahhh, me parece que estoy siendo demasiado irónico. Pero lo que pasa es que para el primer semestre del año que viene me voy de beca a Valladolid.

No cometiendo leísmo seré visto como un bicho raro, ¿no? 

Es que taaantas veces, en estos mismos foros, leístas "corrigieron" a los no leístas diciendo que, por ejemplo, no se dice _la trato de usted_ sino _le trato_ o que _lo mató_ no se puede decir de la muerte de un ser humano, que suena malísimo, que así se dice de los animales, etc. (aunque en la Biblia consta claramente que a Jesús "Lo mataron en la cruz")...​


----------



## wamcon

Lo que parece claro es que el caso del ejemplo:


> "Un instinto maternal que *le* lleva a..."?


es un leísmo claro, al margen que unos u otros opinen y de manera fundamentada que esté permitido o no.
Y lo que parece claro también que en este caso es un complemento directo o acusativo.
Por tanto sin lugar a dudas la conclusión es: 
"Un instinto maternal que *la* lleva a..." es correcto siempre
"Un instinto maternal que *le* lleva a..." hay opiniones encontradas.
Y contestando a ryba:


> No cometiendo leísmo seré visto como un bicho raro, ¿no?


Pues depende en donde caigas, de todas maneras en Valladolid tengo entendido que es uno de los lugares donde mejor se habla castellano, y que conste que no soy de allí.


----------



## sunce

ryba said:


> Ahhh, me parece que estoy siendo demasiado irónico. Pero lo que pasa es que para el primer semestre del año que viene me voy de beca a Valladolid.​
> 
> 
> No cometiendo leísmo seré visto como un bicho raro, ¿no? ​


No te preocupes... en Valladolid somos laístas, leístas y loístas... ¡¡Hay de todo!!


----------



## San

Aleko said:


> Dejando de lado toda la discusión basada en los regionalismos de unos y otros, la cosa es bastante sencilla. Como decía *wamcon*: "_Un instinto maternal que *la* lleva a..._", es lo correcto.
> 
> El uso de *le* en esa frase sería un _*leísmo*_. A quien viva en un entorno leísta, seguramente le ha de sonar "normal", pero en realidad, está mal (gramaticalmente hablando). Y el que la RAE lo terminara "admitiendo" (o más bien, "tolerando") dentro de determinados contextos sólo porque es de uso difundido en varias zonas de España no cambia eso (es más bien la admisión de una derrota _lingüístico-gramatical_); "admitido" no quiere decir "correcto".
> 
> Saludos.



Según se explica en el DPD el leísmo de persona masculina está admitido porque lo usan algunos hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, no porque esté esté extendio en varias zonas de España.

Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

ryba said:


> La RAE parte de un enfoque relativamente simple.
> 
> _"Habla bien quien habla como yo."_​


​
No hay que defender a ultranza todo lo que hace o dice la RAE, pero me parece que decir esto es muy injusto, porque la tan cacareada "norma culta" del español de la RAE se basa en los usos de los escritores de ambos lados del océano y, de hecho, el DPD es elaborado con la colaboración de todas las academias. Si te lees el artículo del leísmo en esa obra, verás que el asunto no es sencillo y que, en muchos casos, el "leísmo" se extiende a grandes parte del dominio hispánico, excepto el Cono Sur.​


----------



## ryba

sunce said:


> No te preocupes... en Valladolid somos laístas, leístas y loístas... ¡¡Hay de todo!!


Eso que dices es un bálsamo para mí corazón, Sunce. 

Gracias por el dato.


----------



## Aleko

ampurdan said:


> La norma del voseo es más vacilante en el dominio lingüístico y sin embargo se ha aceptado en su variedad rioplatense.


El *voseo* es una de las tantas evoluciones propias y/o características del castellano en América. Mientras el idioma quedó en una evolución más o menos estable o "rectilínea" (por decirlo de alguna manera) en el centro y norte de España, continuó enriqueciéndose y diversificándose en las nuevas tierras a las que llegó: Andalucía, Canarias y finalmente América.

El *voseo* tiene raíces de uso arcaico pero ha evolucionado hasta sus formas modernas, las cuales son "vacilantes" porque esa evolución se produjo:

1) Sobre sociolectos diversos.
2) En áreas muy extensas y distantes entre sí del continente (desde el Cono Sur hasta México) y (al menos)...
3) Porque no contó sino hasta hace relativamente poco tiempo con un respaldo mediático/académico que lo sustentara (el lenguaje literario solía seguir la "norma" del tuteo y en las escuelas no se incluían las conjugaciones verbales con vos, por ejemplo).

El reconocer el *voseo* no es un favor que la RAE le haya hecho a América, es sólo que ni ella podía seguir tapando el sol con un diccionario. Además, el *voseo* no sustituye una forma correcta, por otra usada incorrectamente (como el caso del _*leísmo*_), sino que es una variante opcional que abre la puerta a formas de conjugación verbal propias y nada más.



San said:


> Según se explica en el DPD el leísmo de persona masculina está admitido porque lo usan algunos hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, no porque esté esté extendio en varias zonas de España.


Claro. ¿Y de dónde son esos "algunos hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio"? El *loísmo* también existe, es la versión más americana del problema, y lo usan muchísimas personas cultas y también se lo puede llegar a encontrar en obras de escritores americanos de prestigio. Sin embargo, la RAE no le hace el mismo favor de consideración y "admisión" que le hace al leísmo. Sólo porque uno es más común de un lado que del otro del Atlántico. (Y sí, ya sé que el leísmo también se da en muchos países americanos, pero que cubra una amplia región geográfica, no lo hace un uso realmente mayoritario, sólo quiere decir que América es muy grande )



ryba said:


> Es que taaantas veces, en estos mismos foros, leístas "corrigieron" a los no leístas diciendo que, por ejemplo, no se dice _la trato de usted_ sino _le trato_ o que _lo mató_ no se puede decir de la muerte de un ser humano, que suena malísimo, que así se dice de los animales, etc. (aunque en la Biblia consta claramente que a Jesús "Lo mataron en la cruz")...


El leísmo es sólo una minoría regional con demasiada prensa.


----------



## San

wamcon said:


> Pues depende en donde caigas, de todas maneras en Valladolid tengo entendido que es uno de los lugares donde mejor se habla castellano, y que conste que no soy de allí.



¿Por qué? ¿Hay más doctores por metro cuadradado?


----------



## ampurdan

Aleko said:


> El reconocer el *voseo* no es un favor que la RAE le haya hecho a América, es sólo que ni ella podía seguir tapando el sol con un diccionario. Además, el *voseo* no sustituye una forma correcta, por otra usada incorrectamente (como el caso del _*leísmo*_), sino que es una variante opcional que abre la puerta a formas de conjugación verbal propias y nada más.


 
Nadie habló de "favores". Si es usado como correcto por la norma culta, no veo por qué esa insistencia en llamarle incorrección. En el fondo, en ambos casos, se trata de un cambio respecto al uso etimológico, no es nada más que eso.



Aleko said:


> Claro. ¿Y de dónde son esos "algunos hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio"? El *loísmo* también existe, es la versión más americana del problema, y lo usan muchísimas personas cultas y también se lo puede llegar a encontrar en obras de escritores americanos de prestigio. Sin embargo, la RAE no le hace el mismo favor de consideración y "admisión" que le hace al leísmo. Sólo porque uno es más común de un lado que del otro del Atlántico. (Y sí, ya sé que el leísmo también se da en muchos países americanos, pero que cubra una amplia región geográfica, no lo hace un uso realmente mayoritario, sólo quiere decir que América es muy grande )


 
No sé a qué "loísmo" te refieres, si te refieres al uso de "lo" en función de complemento indirecto ("lo di una manzana", "lo dije que viniera"), es la primera noticia que tengo de esta difusión en la escritura culta.



Aleko said:


> El leísmo es sólo una minoría regional con demasiada prensa.


 
Sí, de una región mayoritaria y con buena prensa, como el mismo _Quijote, _aunque su leísmo es mucho más extremo.


----------



## ryba

Aleko said:


> El leísmo es sólo una minoría regional con demasiada prensa.





ampurdan said:


> Sí, de una región *mayoritaria*



Qué raro, la misma RAE dice que:

(...) en líneas muy generales, suelen distinguirse dos zonas: una marcadamente leísta, que abarca el área central y noroccidental de Castilla —junto con focos aislados en ciertos países hispanoamericanos— y otra no leísta, que abarca la mayor parte del mundo hispánico.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


ampurdan said:


> y con buena prensa, como el mismo _Quijote, _aunque su leísmo es mucho más extremo.



Pero Cervantes nació en Alcalá de Henares y el caballero Quijote andaba por un lugar de la Mancha de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme.


----------



## Aleko

ampurdan said:


> Si es usado como correcto por la norma culta, no veo por qué esa insistencia en llamarle incorrección.


Si la "norma culta" fuera _tan culta_ entonces, sabría las diferencias entre complemento directo e indirecto y evitaría el leísmo. Ahora, cada quien habla como quiere y puede, eso sin duda. El buen gusto es otra cosa.



ampurdan said:


> No sé a qué "loísmo" te refieres, si te refieres al uso de "lo" en función de complemento indirecto ("lo di una manzana", "lo dije que viniera"), es la primera noticia que tengo de esta difusión en la escritura culta.


Así como hay leístas que tienden a meter el *le* en todo momento (y hay circunstancias demasiado obvias en las que no es tolerable bajo ningún concepto, mientras que otras podrían prestarse a confusión, si no se tiene una formación cuidada), también hay loístas que formularían cosas como las que usaste (pero también hay otras circunstancias en las que su uso podría ser confuso). No, por supuesto que no me refería a esos ejemplos tan grotescos. No tengo libros cerca como para ejemplificar claramente a lo que me refiero, pero seguro sabrás que hay distintos grados de loísmo.



ampurdan said:


> Sí, de una región mayoritaria y con buena prensa, como el mismo _Quijote, _aunque su leísmo es mucho más extremo.


Hay leístas tanto es España como en América, pero sólo en España se presenta como "aceptado" socialmente y ni siquiera allí es tan absoluto. Así que mayoritario, seguro que no es. Tiene su prensa y hace ruido, nada más.

Justo. El Quijote está plagado de arcaísmos de todo tipo, entre ellos, el uso del leísmo (lo que termina dándome la razón).

Gracias, fue muy instructivo para mí y espero que a alguien más le haya servido para esclarecer dudas sobre el tema. Fin de la discusión.
Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

Aleko said:


> El *voseo* tiene raíces de uso arcaico pero ha evolucionado hasta sus formas modernas, las cuales son "vacilantes" porque esa evolución se produjo:
> 
> 1) Sobre *sociolectos* diversos.



Pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, pero agradecería que alguien me dijera qué son "sociolectos" en español de España.

ryba: entonces, ¿dónde dices tú que está Alcalá de Henares?


----------



## ryba

ampurdan said:


> esa insistencia en llamar*le* incorrección



*llamar*
* 5.     * tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo. _Aquí llamamos falda a lo que en Argentina llaman pollera._ _Desde aquel día llamaron don Luis a Luisito._ _Todos la llamaban orgullosa.

__Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
¿Lo hiciste a propósito?  ¿de coña?

Del DPD (párrafo _c)_, no lo pongo entero para no quebrar las reglas):

(...) Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo o las de acusativovacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual (...) A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un CI.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## ampurdan

Eso es solo una parte del leísmo, Ryba, sigue leyendo el artículo y verás que hay usos que están generalizados por todo el dominio (el leísmo de cortesía, el leísmo con "se" impersonal).

Lo importante, para saber de su corrección, es su uso en la norma culta del idioma, y está claro que está plenamente aceptada en las variedades explicadas por la RAE.

Puesto que no me crees, me he puesto a hojear el _Quijote _en busca de algún ejemplo, y encuentro que Cervantes cosas como:

"...dijo en viéndo*le* Don Quijote..." refiriéndose a Sancho Panza (Capítulo VIII).

"...y por no dejar de la mano tan buen hallazgo, *le* truje a mi casa..." (Capítulo IX). Este leísmo no sería admitido por la RAE.

Y no sigo buscando.

De todas formas, no sé muy bien por qué tenemos esta discusión aquí, porque está claro que "la lleva a que..." es lo correcto y que "le llevar a que" es leísmo no aceptado por la RAE, salvo que se trate de leísmo de cortesía.



Aleko said:


> Si la "norma culta" fuera _tan culta_ entonces, sabría las diferencias entre complemento directo e indirecto y evitaría el leísmo. Ahora, cada quien habla como quiere y puede, eso sin duda. El buen gusto es otra cosa.


 
Una cosa es saber la diferencia entre complemento directo e indirecto y otra usar los pronombres de dativo en la función de complemento directo. No se puede negar la evidencia de que eso existe en lenguaje, está extendido y tiene aceptación.

"Llamar*le* incorrección": me pillaste, Ryba. "Llamarlo", pues. Decir "llamarle", sin embargo, no me priva de saber que "algo es llamado" y, por tanto, ese "le" sustituye al complemento directo.


----------



## ryba

ampurdan said:


> Eso es solo una parte del leísmo, Ryba, sigue leyendo el artículo y verás que hay usos que están generalizados por todo el dominio (el leísmo de cortesía, el leísmo con "se" impersonal).




Me lo leí todo hace un año deliberando sobre la constatación que se pueda considerar indirecto a un complemento directo.

Es cierto que hay casos "especiales" de leísmo en varias zonas, en algunas el leísmo hasta tiene una función distinctiva:

p. ej. _le asusto sin querer_ vs. _lo asusto a propósito,

_eso no lo pongo en duda.



ampurdan said:


> Si te lees el artículo del leísmo en esa obra, verás que el asunto no es sencillo y que, en muchos casos, el "leísmo" se extiende a grandes parte del dominio hispánico, excepto el Cono Sur.


Excepto el Cono Sur y en gran medida el Perú:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=le%EDsmo

  En el Perú y en los países del Cono Sur se usan de modo casi exclusivo con estos verbos las formas propias del complemento directo: _«La entrevista lo disgustaba»_ (VLlosa _Ciudad_ [Perú 1962]); _«Ese pensamiento lo preocupa»_ (Guido _Incendio_ [Arg. 1964]); _«A Max siempre lo asombraban estas pequeñas cosmogonías»_ (Contreras _Nadador_ [Chile 1995]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​
Estoy expuesto a un contacto seguido con el español argentino, uruguayo, peruano y colombiano y te cuento que me he encontrado con escasísimos casos de cualquier tipo de leísmo (en la mayoría de los casos es el leísmo de cortesía colombiano).

Saludos.

​


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, si no me equivoco creo que precisamente Argentina, Uruguay, Chile y Perú son las zonas menos leístas.


----------



## ryba

e.ma said:


> ryba: entonces, ¿dónde dices tú que está Alcalá de Henares?


En una zona profundamente leísta.


----------



## Aleko

e.ma said:


> Pido disculpas por mi ignorancia, pero agradecería que alguien me dijera qué son "sociolectos" en español de España.


Brevemente: Sociolecto = variedad lingüística usada por una clase social.


----------



## e.ma

Gracias, Aleko.
ryba: muy bueno.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

La que he liado ...


----------



## Ynez

¿Quiénes en España diríais "Esto lo llevó a pensar que..."?


----------



## Ynez

Acabo de poner en google:

"Lo llevó a darse cuenta"
"La llevó a darse cuenta"
"Le llevó a darse cuenta"

Ya me estaba creyendo lo que decíais y todo...


Y más:

"lo/la/le llevó a comprender"


----------



## ampurdan

Ynez said:


> ¿Quiénes en España diríais "Esto lo llevó a pensar que..."?


 
Yo no. Quizá en el sur...

Respecto a tus búsquedas, no le puedes hacer mucho caso al número de resultados. Fíjate que si filtras por .ar y .es, te salen el mismo número de "le" en páginas ".ar" de Argentina que en páginas ".es" de España (que no son todas las páginas argentinas y españolas respectivamente, ni mucho menos).

No sé a qué te refieres con eso de "me estaba empezando a creer lo que decíais".


----------



## Ynez

Del sur soy yo Ampurdan (Extremadura), y eso me suena rarísimo.

Sin embargo, mira, sí resulta normal una frase como:

_Al niño *lo* llevo al colegio a las 8.
A la niña *la* llevo a las 9._

Pero creo que lo más normal que decimos, como además se puede ver en google, en frase del estilo "me lleva a pensar" es *le*.


Otra comprobación que podéis hacer en google, mostrando que no siempre usamos el verbo _llevar_ igual es:

"lo llevo al colegio"/"la llevo al colegio"/"le llevo al colegio" (aquí casi no hay usos de "le")


----------



## ryba

Ynez said:


> Acabo de poner en google:
> 
> "Lo llevó a darse cuenta"
> "La llevó a darse cuenta"
> "Le llevó a darse cuenta"


Ojo que la elección entre el pretérito perfecto simple (=indefinido) y el compuesto también es un rasgo regional que puede influir el número de resultados.

Para realizar investigacione googleras es mejor elejir un tiempo verbal más "universal".

PD: Para filtrar los resultados según domena utiliza *site:es* para España, *site:ar* para Argentina, etc. y luego pon la cita en el buscador.

Un beso.


----------



## Ynez

Voy a probar ahora eso que cuentas de *site:es* 

Otro tiempo:
"la lleva a pensar" --> 1.880 
"lo lleva a pensar" --> 718
"le lleva a pensar" --> 10.400


----------



## Ynez

92 de "le lleva a pensar" site:ar
57 de "lo lleva a pensar" site:ar


1.730 de "le lleva a pensar" site:es
16 de "lo lleva a pensar" site:es


127 de "le lleva a pensar" site:mx
24 de "lo lleva a pensar" site:mx


----------



## falbala84

A mí no me resulta raro "Eso lo llevó a pensar", aunque admito que no sé si usaría lo o le, supongo que unas veces uno y otro otro. Aquí nos suena raro muchas veces el _le_ "admitido".


----------



## ryba

Muy interesantes estos resultados, Ynes.

Ya sabía que muchas zonas de México eran leístas a lo máximo (_a mi mujer le_ _respeto_) pero no me esperaba tantos resultados leístas de la Argentina con los verbos de influencia (llevar a + verbo, hacer + verbo).

Sin embargo, poniendo *site:ar "le vi"*, veo que en la inmensa mayoría de los resultados el *le* es complemento indirecto (_le vi el brazo_) mientras poniendo *site:es "le vi"* todos los resultados que acabo de leer son leístas (_al equipo *le *vi bien y estamos preparados para salir adelante_).

No pongo los resultados porque los verbos de percepción, como VER, van con acusativo y también con dativo, claro.


----------



## San

Aleko said:


> Si la "norma culta" fuera _tan culta_ entonces, sabría las diferencias entre complemento directo e indirecto y evitaría el leísmo. Ahora, cada quien habla como quiere y puede, eso sin duda. El buen gusto es otra cosa.



Aleko, no me parece bien calificar de esa forma el modo en que hablan su lengua nativa millones de personas, pero bueno, tú sabrás por qué lo dices.

PD: Ha sido un placer colaborar durante todo este tiempo en WR, pido por favor que este último mensaje no sea borrado.

Gacias a todos


----------



## Ynez

ryba said:


> Sin embargo, poniendo *site:ar "le vi"*, veo que en la inmensa mayoría de los resultados el *le* es complemento indirecto (_le vi el brazo_) mientras poniendo *site:es "le vi"* todos los resultados que acabo de leer son leístas (_al equipo *le *vi bien y estamos preparados para salir adelante_).
> 
> No pongo los resultados porque los verbos de percepción, como VER, van con acusativo y también con dativo, claro.



Sí, con el verbo _ver_ es más complejo hacer la búsqueda, porque "lo vi" se puede referir a un objeto o a un hombre. Pero puedes hacerte una idea de la diferencia de uso por países con las frases "lo/le vi a él".

Aunque parece haber otro problema más, y es que según los resultados me da la impresión de que en España usamos menos "a él".

De todos modos, queda claro que en España es mucho más normal decir "le vi" (para hombre) que en Argentina o México (fueron los sites que busqué).


----------



## ryba

Otros verbos de influencia:

site:es "lo hace olvidarse" *0*
site:es "le hace olvidarse" *83
*site:es "la hace olvidarse"* 4
*
site:ar "lo hace olvidarse" *10*
site:ar "le hace olvidarse"  *4
*site:ar "la hace olvidarse"*  0

*Pocos resultados, jej. Pero con algo más común como "lo hace pensar" también hay un montón de problemas porque puede ser "[algo] me/te/se lo hace pensar" donde _lo_ equivale a _eso_, o sea, no se refiere a un ser humano.


site:es "lo inspira a" *28*
site:es "le inspira a" *81*
site:es "la inspira a" *39*

site:ar "lo inspira a" *106*
site:ar "le inspira a" *23*
site:ar "la inspira a" *14

EDIT: *Cambié de "lo inspira" a "lo inspira a" puesto que "le inspira" puede ser también "[algo] le inspira tristeza y desaliento", complemento indirecto._


Voilà_ un verbo de afección psíquica:

site:es "lo preocupa"*      100
*site:es "le preocupa"* 70 600
*site:es "la preocupa"*    3 170

*site:ar "lo preocupa"   *1 340*
site:ar "le preocupa" *78 300 *(¡qué sorpresa!)
site:ar "la preocupa"     *629

*Me sorprende también el alto porcentaje de "la preocupa" en España comparado con la Argentina. ¿Será que las mujeres españolas andan más preocupadas que las argentinas?

Jajajjaj.


----------



## mark24609

Parece que hablando de idiomas puede ser tan combativo como hablar de la política.  Al leer todos estos comentarios, estoy aprendiendo mucho


----------



## wamcon

Bueno, bueno, menuda discusión.
A juzgar por los datos que cortésmente nos proporcionan Ryba e Ynez, el leísmo más parece un error universal que regional.
Sobre el tema hacia el que ha derivado el hilo decir que el español es un idioma que está en constante evolución, pero... ¿cómo evoluciona? pues a base de incorrecciones que con el tiempo y el uso prolongado algunos acaban haciéndose norma, lo cual ni es bueno ni malo sino un hecho que por otra parte es natural que ocurra, ya que si no seguiríamos hablando latín.
Yo por ejemplo, que vivo en España en una zona leísta, aunque me suene bien, por que lo escucho y uso constantemente, para mí es un error aunque la RAE lo admita en ciertos casos y por tanto estaría de acuerdo con Aleko, (aunque en ocasiones tus razonamientos me parecen algo agresivos) 
Sobre el leísmo de cortesía 
Te ví ayer (tuteo) ---> Le ví ayer (por usted) 
Si se puede decir Lo/la ví ayer ¿Para qué enredar el idioma? (a pesar de que yo soy el primero que lo usa)
Sobre el apunte de Aleko sobre el voseo.


> Además, el *voseo* no sustituye una forma correcta, por otra usada incorrectamente (como el caso del _*leísmo*_), sino que es una variante opcional que abre la puerta a formas de conjugación verbal propias y nada más.


Tienes razón en parte, pero se usa incorrectamente por la propia evolución lógica del idioma, por que de hecho yo al menos conozco tres usos:
Vos tenéis --> que es la original y para mí la correcta, aunque me temo que está en total desuso en el lenguaje diario.
Vos tenés --> usado al menos en Argentina y Uruguay
Vos tenís  --> usado en algunas zonas de Chile, que en este caso incluso ha derivado a "Tú tenís", más extendido por el país.  
En fin, aclarar que para mí lo correcto es lo que desemboca en el camino más sencillo, eliminando ambiguedades, excepciones y palabras ajenas para sustituir las que ya existen, pero es una opinión personal y la realidad seguramente es otra.  

PD: Respuesta a SAN sobre lo de que en Valladolid se habla bien en castellano. Me preguntas: 





> ¿Por qué? ¿Hay más doctores por metro cuadradado?


Es tan sólo una sensación que se me transmitió desde niño. No he hecho ningún estudio, ni lo voy ha hacer. Tampoco hay que darle más vueltas, si te ofende el comentario lo retiro, que no pasa nada.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

wamcon said:


> Sobre el leísmo de cortesía
> Te ví ayer (tuteo) ---> Le ví ayer (por usted)
> Si se puede decir Lo/la ví ayer ¿Para qué enredar el idioma? (a pesar de que yo soy el primero que lo usa)


Pues se me ocurren dos:

Mostrar deferencia.
Evitar la ambigüedad: _«Ande, y discúlpelo _[a él], _que yo en seguida le acompaño_ [a usted]» (MDíez _Expediente_ [Esp. 1992]).
Un saludo, 

Pedro.


----------



## wamcon

1 Lo ví ayer --> muestra también deferencia.
2 Efectívamente evita la ambigüedad, y puesto que pones una cita intuyo que me quieres decir que no es invención tuya sino que se recoge en escritos publicados. No voy a negar que existen y que la RAE lo admite, pero mi opinión ya está expuesta y no voy a repetirme. Sólo una pregunta retórica ¿Cuantas frases hay ambíguas y cuan fáciles son de evitar sin forzar la gramática?


----------



## fsabroso

> Buenas tardes/noches:
> 
> Por favor, les agradecermos se limiten a tratar sobre la pregunta planteada en el primer mensaje, si desean tratar sobre temas relacionados, habran un hilo específico para ello.
> 
> fsabroso
> Moderador  .


----------



## e.ma

ryba said:


> Otros verbos de influencia:
> 
> site:es "lo hace olvidarse" *0*
> site:es "le hace olvidarse" *83
> *site:es "la hace olvidarse"* 4
> *
> site:ar "lo hace olvidarse" *10*
> site:ar "le hace olvidarse"  *4
> *site:ar "la hace olvidarse"*  0
> *
> Me sorprende también el alto porcentaje de "la preocupa" en España comparado con la Argentina. ¿Será que las mujeres españolas andan más preocupadas que las argentinas?
> 
> Jajajjaj.



¿O que a las argentinas nada las hace olvidar...? Las estadísticas no son tan de fiar, aunque en este caso parece claro que el leísmo arrasa.
Y la lengua no son las normas, sino los hablantes.


----------



## Maria Simon

Yo ando confundida con lo mismo. Estoy en Irlanda de auxiliar, y aunque no tengo que explicar gramatica me vienen a la cabeza dudas. Casi que estoy por decir que la frase 'Un instito maternal que *la* lleva....' es un  *laismo.*
*aunque* con *le* me suena bien tambien. Hay otros ejemplos de laismo como
*'....* la compre un regalo' que suenan Fatal.Creo que la lengua tiene hay un abujero negro. Es dificil de explicar.
En frances cuando se estudian los O.D  y los O.I te dicen que hay que aprender listas de verbos. Al menos eso me dijeron a mi en la escuela de idiomas. Y les doy la razon, porque los mismos profesores franceses se enredan al explicarlo.... no atinan.


----------

